# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  كيف تقرأ افكار الذي امامك؟؟

## عاشق الزهراء

**قد لا يقول رجل لامرإة إنه يحبها 
**وقد لا تقول هي ذلك له ولكن الإيماءات جديرة بأن تقول ذلك ببلاغة أشد من الكلام وهذه بعض الإيماءات والإيحاءات التي تحدث في حياتنا اليومية وقد لا نكون مدركين للمغزى أو التأثير النفسي المسبب لها 

فمثلا : 

- لمس اليد للوجه أثناء الحديث أمر مرتبط بالكذب 
وكذلك الحال عند لمس الأنف أثناء الكلام 

- وقد يلجأ البعض إلى لمس الأذن عند التشكيك بكلام يقال أمامهم 

- في حالة غضب تميل النساء إلى التحديق في عيني الرجل محاولة طمأنته 
ولكن لو فعل ذلك رجل مع آخر، فلربما عُدّ الأمر نوعاً من التهديد صح ولا لاء ؟؟ 

- عندما يعقد اجتماع ما لمؤسسة أو إدارة ويلقي المدير نكتة عرضية نجد أن كلاً من الحاضرين يصطنع ابتسامة مزيفة تظهر بوضوح في عضلات زاويتي فمه التي تُشَدّ وتُرخى في اتجاه الأعلى أما في الابتسامة الحقيقية فإن عضلات أطراف العينين تتقلّص أيضاً 

- وإذا شبكت المرأة يديها بشكل لين فهذا دليل انفتاحها على الجو المحيط بها 

- عندما يهز البعض رؤوسهم في إشارة إلى التأييد والاهتمام نجد أن الشخص المتكلم يزيد من سرعة كلامه 

- بينما يشير تشابك الذراعين وتباطؤ رفرفة العينين إلى الملل أو إلى عدم الموافقة 
ما يحتمل أن يجعل المتكلم يبطئ في كلامه 

- أن يكون الإبهامان متلاصقين فهذا يعني أن المتحدث عقلاني وكريم ومثقف ويستطيع التأقلم مع الظروف العامة 

- عندما يجري تعريف بعض الناس إلى بعضهم الآخر يظهر مستوى ما من الاهتمام يُعبّر عنه بازدياد رفرفة أجفان العينين من 18 مرة إلى أكثر من 25 مرة في الدقيقة 

- نحن نشاطر الآخرين الذين نكاد لا نعرفهم السوائل الباردة لأنها جاهزة ولا تتطلب وقتا 

- نشاطر السوائل الساخنة الناس ذوي العلاقة الودية الأقوى بنا،لأنها تحتاج إلى زمن أكبر لتحضيرها. 

فهل هذا هو السبب الذي يجعلنا نقدم ضيافة من المشروبات الساخنة للناس الذين تجمعنا بهم الألفة والمودة. وربما لهذا السبب أيضاً يُعدّ تقديم أي مشروب آخر غير القهوة الساخنة 
نوعاً من الاستخفاف بالضيف الذي يشعر بشيء من برودة الاستقبال إذا لم تقدم له القهوة حصراً 

- وضع اليدين على الطاولة باتجاه الشخص المتحدث فهذه بمثابة دعوة لتكوين علاقة حميمة 

- وعندما تجلس المرأة على كرسي منحنية للأمام قليلاً واضعة يديها على ساقيها فذلك دليل على حاجتها للرعاية وذلك لإثارة الشخص المقابل لها ليرفع الكلفة 

- أما الرجل الذي يجلس على كرسي واضعاً يده على ظهر كرسي آخر فهذا دليل انه بحاجة إلى شريكه تكون جالسة بقربه.. ليغمرها بعطفه 

تبين جميع الأبحاث المتوفرة أن لغة الجسد هي الجزء الأهم من أي رسالة تنتقل إلى الشخص الآخر وإن ما بين (50-80%) من المعلومات يمكن أن تنقل بهذه الطريقة وأن الرسالة غير الشفوية المنقولة هي غنية, ومعقدة في طبيعتها, وتحتوي على تعابير الوجه والقرب من الشخص المتكلم, وحركات اليدين والقدمين, وملابس الشخص المتكلم ونظراته, وتوتره, وانفعالاته وما إلى ذلك . 

ويوجد هناك عاملان هامان 

هل يستطيع جسدك أن يقول ما تريده منه؟ 

وهل تستطيع أن تفسر لغة أجساد الآخرين؟ 

إن الكثيرين منا لا يعون لغات أجسامنا حيث أن هذا ينطبق على الرجال الذي لا يلاحظون الإشارات التي تنبعث من أجسامهم وأجسام الآخرين ويتجاهلونها حول أشياء مهمة جداً . 

وأنه لمن المفيد أن ينضم المرء إلى ورشة علمية تدور حول كيفية تحليل واكتشاف الإشارات المضللة للغة الجسد . 

وإليك بعض الأشياء التي يمكن أن تجربها: 

ابدأ بالانتباه الواعي للغة أجسام الناس حيث يمكن أن تشاهد التلفزيون لمدة عشر دقائق مع إخفاء الصوت كلياً. 

دون بعض الملاحظات عن لغة أجسام الناس المحبوبين والمحترمين والمسموعين: 
-كيف يقفون أو يجلسون؟ 
-ما نوع التعابير التي يملكون؟ 
-ماذا تفعل أيديهم, وأقدامهم؟ 
-ما نوع النظرات التي يملكونها؟ 
-ما هي الوسائل غير الشفوية التي يمتلكونها؟ 
-هل يتصرفون بعكس لغة أجسادهم الإيجابية وهل هذا يؤثر عليهم؟ 

ابدأ بالتصرف بلغة الأجساد الإيجابية لمن تحب, وتحترم, وسيبدأ الناس الآخرون بالنظر إليك بشكل مختلف عن السابق . 

وحدها العيون تتخطى كل اللغات وتغزو كل الحصون فتلتقي في لحظة لتحكي بلمحة ما يعجز عنه اللسان وتتسلل إلى أعماق النفس لتقول كلماتها الخاصة جدا والصادقة جدا، فهي لغة لا تعرف الكذب ولا الرياء…لغة ليست بلغة لكنها مرآه صافيه تعكس مباشرة كل المشاعر وتبوح بالأسرار… 



*1- العين :* 





تمنحك واحدا من أكبر مفاتيح الشخصية التي تدلك بشكل حقيقي على ما يدور في عقل من أمامك ، ستعرف من خلال عينيه ما يفكر فيه حقيقة ، فإذا اتسع بؤبؤ العين وبدا للعيان فإن ذلك دليل على أنه سمع منك توا شيئا أسعده ، أما إذا ضاق بؤبؤ العين فالعكس هو الذي حدث ، وإذا ضاقت عيناه ربما يدل على أنك حدثته بشئ لا يصدقه وإذا اتجهت عينه إلى أعلى جهة اليمين فأنه ينشء صورة خيالية مستقبلية وأذا اتجه بعينه إلى أعلى اليسار فإنه يتذكر شيئا من الماضي له علاقة بالواقع الذي هو فيه وإذا نظر إلى أسفل فإنه يتحدث مع أحاسيسه وذاته حديثا خاصا ويشاور نفسه في موضوع ما . 





*2- الحواجب :* 






إذا رفع المرء حاجبا واحدا فإن ذلك يدل على أنك قلت له شيئا إما أنه لا يصدقه أو يراه مستحيلا ، 


أما رفع كلا الحاجبين فإن ذلك يدل على المفاجأة . أما إذا قطب بين حاجبيه مع ابتسامة خفيفة فإنه يتعجب منك ولكنه لا يريد أن يكذبك واذا تكرر تحريك الحواجب فإنه مبهور ومتعجب من الكلام وموجات كلامك تدخل على دماغه بأكثر من شكل 



*3- الأنف والأذنان :* 





فإذا حك أنفه أو مرر يديه على أذنيه ساحبا إياهما بينما يقول لك إنه يفهم ما تريده فهذا يعني أنه متحير بخصوص ما تقوله ومن المحتمل انه لا يعلم مطلقا ما تريد منه أن يفعله . ووضع اليد أسف الأنف فوق الشفة العلية دليل أنه يخفي عنك شيئا ويخاف أن يظهر منه 





*4- جبين الشخص :* 






فإذا قطب جبينه وطأطأ رأسه للأرض في عبوس فإن ذلك يعني أنه متحير أو مرتبك أو أنه لا يحب سماع ما قلته توا ، أما إذا قطب جبينه ورفعه إلى أعلى فإن ذلك يدل على دهشته لما سمعه منك . 





*5- الأكتاف :* 





فعندما يهز الشخص كتفه فيعني انه لا يبالي بما تقول . 




*6- الأصابع :* 





نقر الشخص بأصابعه على ذراع المقعد أو على المكتب يشير إلى العصبية أو عدم الصبر 




*7- وعندما يربت الشخص بذراعيه على صدره :* 





فهذا يعني أن هذا الشخص يحاول عزل نفسه عن الآخرين أو يدل على أنه خائف بالفعل منك . 


هذه الإشارات السبع تعطيك فكرة عن لغة الجسد وكيف يمكن استخدامها في إبراز قوة شخصيتك و التعرف على ما يفكر به الآخرون بالرغم من محاولاتهم إخفاء ذلك

----------


## العيون الحزينة

مشكور اخي عاشق الزهراء بالفعل موضوع اكثر من رائع 
الله يعطيك اااالف عافية

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

العفو خيتووو
والله يعافيج 
والرائع هو مرورج وردج
تحياتي عاشق الزهراء

----------


## ليش رحت عني

مشكور خيو

على الكلماتك الرئعه

اختك

----------


## سيناريو

*مشكور اخوي عاشق الزهراء على روعة ماجلبت لنا* 
*كثييييير استفدت وأني اقرأ*
*الله يعطيك العافية*
*ولاحرمنا جديدك المتألق*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

مشكور خيو موضوع رائع فعلا"
الله يعطيك العافية
يسلموووووووووووووووو

----------


## MOONY

مشكور خيو عاشق الزهراء
موضوع جدا شيق
تحياتي لك

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

*يسلموو خي اعزيز*
*عاشق الزهراء* 
*سلمت اناملك على الموضوع الحلو*
*ننتظر جديدك*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## زهـور

*الله يعطيك العافيه*

*اخي عاشق الزهراء*

*وننتظر جديدك*

----------


## hope

مشـكور اخوي عاشق الزهراء ..

على الموضوع المفـيد ..


لاعدمنـــــــاك ..

تحياتي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلم على الطرح ..

يعطيك العافيه .

كل المودة

----------


## غرام العاشقين

يسلموو خيووو

عاشق الزهراء

طرح راااااائع

الله يعطيك العافيه

تحياتي

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

> مشكور خيو
> 
> على الكلماتك الرئعه
> 
> اختك



العفو خيتي 
وشكرا على المرووور
تحياتي عاشق الزهراء

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

> *مشكور اخوي عاشق الزهراء على روعة ماجلبت لنا* 
> 
> *كثييييير استفدت وأني اقرأ*
> *الله يعطيك العافية*
> 
> *ولاحرمنا جديدك المتألق*



العفو خيتووو على المرووور
نورني صفحتي بوجودش وردش
تحياتي عاشق الزهراء

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

> مشكور خيو موضوع رائع فعلا"
> الله يعطيك العافية
> يسلموووووووووووووووو



العفو خيتووو والرائع
هو وجودش بصفحتي
نورتي تحياتي عاشق الزهراء

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

> مشكور خيو عاشق الزهراء
> 
> موضوع جدا شيق
> 
> تحياتي لك



العفو خيتي موني
وشكرا على المرووور 
والرد نورتي 
تحياتي عاشق الزهراء

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

> *يسلموو خي اعزيز*
> 
> *عاشق الزهراء* 
> *سلمت اناملك على الموضوع الحلو*
> *ننتظر جديدك*
> 
> *تحيااتي*



الله يسلمج خيتوو
وشكرا على المرووور
والرد نورتي والحلو هو وجودج
تحياتي عاشق الزهراء

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

> *الله يعطيك العافيه*
> 
> *اخي عاشق الزهراء* 
> 
> *وننتظر جديدك*



الله يعافيج خيتووو
ونورتي بوجودج وردج
تحياتي عاشق الزهراء

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

> مشـكور اخوي عاشق الزهراء ..
> 
> على الموضوع المفـيد ..
> 
> 
> لاعدمنـــــــاك ..
> 
> تحياتي



العفووو خيتي على المرووور
نورتي بوجودج وردج
تحياتي عاشق الزهراء

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> تسلم على الطرح ..
> 
> يعطيك العافيه .
> 
> كل المودة



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الله يسلمك خيي شبكه
على المرووور نورتني بردك ووجودك
تحياتي عاشق الزهراء

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

> يسلموو خيووو
> 
> عاشق الزهراء
> 
> طرح راااااائع
> 
> الله يعطيك العافيه
> 
> تحياتي



الله يسلمك خيي 
ونورتني بوجودك وردك
تحياتي عاشق الزهراء

----------


## النور المؤمل

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## ساره لولو

:bigsmile:   اخى       عاشق الزهراء            حقيقى استفدت من موضوعك الجيد    ودائما تتحفنا بموضيع        مفيده :signthankspin: :

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

> يعطيك العافيه



الله يعافيج
نورتي خيتو
تحياتي عاشق الزهراء

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

> اخى عاشق الزهراء حقيقى استفدت من موضوعك الجيد ودائما تتحفنا بموضيع مفيده:



مشكووره خيتووو على
المرووور والرد الكريم
تحياتي عاشق الزهراء

----------


## w_alwaheed

موضوع شيق 



يسلمو على الطرح

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

مشكووور خي الوحيد على
الموروور نورتني خيووو
تحياتي عاشق الزهراء

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووو خيو
موضوع فاضح كشفت الربع خخخخخ
يسلمووو
تحياتي
ريوووووووووش

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووو خيو
> موضوع فاضح كشفت الربع خخخخخ
> يسلمووو
> تحياتي
> ريوووووووووش



الله يسلمج خيتووو
وتسلمين على المرووور والرد الطيب
تحياتي عاشق الزهراء

----------

